# Johnny



## kilitact (Aug 20, 2017)

*Little Johnny and Jenny are only 10 years old,*

*but they know they are in love.*

*One day they decide that they want to get married,*

*so Johnny goes to Jenny's father to ask him for her hand.* 

*Johnny bravely walks up to him and says,*

*"Mr. Smith, me and Jenny are in love and*

*I want to ask you for her hand in marriage."* 

*Thinking that this was simply adorable,  Mr. Smith replies,*

*"Well, Johnny, you are only 10.   Where will you two live?"* 

*Without even taking a moment to think about it,  Johnny replies,*

*"In Jenny's room. It's bigger than mine and we can both fit there nicely."*

*
Mr. Smith says with a huge grin, "Okay, then how will you live?*

*You're not old enough to get a job. You'll need to support Jenny."*

*Again, Johnny instantly replies,*

*"Our allowance,  Jenny makes five bucks a week and*

*I make 10 bucks a week.* *
That's about 60 bucks a month, so that should do us just fine."*

*Mr. Smith is impressed Johnny has put so much thought into this.*


*       "Well, Johnny , it seems like you have everything figured out.*

*I just have one more question.*



*What will you do if the two of you should have little children of your own?"*



*    Johnny just shrugs his shoulders and says,*

*" Well, we've been lucky so far."* 

*       Mr. Smith no longer thinks the little **** is adorable.*


----------

